
Show HN: You don't need to travel to Jerusalem anymore. Submit your Note online - MaximAgin
https://notes.online-kotel.com/
======
core-questions
So are you printing them out, and sticking them in the wall?

~~~
MaximAgin
Well, the idea is that this is online Kotel - Wall, you do not need physical
object to notify HIM.

